# Cat Food Question...?



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

I feed Ollie DAD'S® Gourmet Blend® Natural Cat Food (link to what it looks like: http://www.tractorsupply.com/dry-cat-fo ... b--1008673 ) is that a good cat food? it was what the breeder was feeding him. Also what are some little snacks I could add in (fruits or something) to make it a good blend? or is the cat food enough? I just want to make sure I'm keeping him healthy and on a good diet! Thanks!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Honestly, from the list of ingredients I would be against it. Theres no real nutrient to it, and majority is just fillers. If you want to see the list of recommended foods and treats, click here  viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

It doesn't look good to me  first ingredient is corn and then chicken by product. There's a list of food choices on my website under hedgehog care. Hope it helps!


----------



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

What food would you guys personally recommend? also how would you go about switching his food? thanks! I used it mainly because it was what the breeder was feeding him already.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

I would contact the breeder and inform him that it's crappy food. But anyways, my hedgehogs LOOVEEE Blue buffalo chicken and rice. When I started mixing it into their food to switch them from royal canin (by the way you just mix in a little at a time to switch them) they only ate the blue buffalo, so the mixing was pointless. :lol:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

The most popular around here are Blue Buffalo, Wellness Indoor, Innova, Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers Soul Lite, & Natural Balance. For my own mix, I use Wellness Indoor and Evolve Kitten Formula. Gonna add Blue Buffalo to my mix eventually though


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

I need to add another to my mix. I've been lazy :roll: I plan on the wellness stuff though


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The foods Squiggy listed are all favorites, as well as Solid Gold (which is lamb-based, rare for cat foods). And the usual method for switching is to do 1/4 new to 3/4 old for a week, then 1/2 and 1/2 for a week and so on until it's all new food.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

This is the list of suggestions we provide for would-be owners of our babies: http://www.volcanoviewhedgehogs.com/kib ... oduce.html

There are some others, and there's a huge list that covers around 95% of cat foods with the same kind of information (in one of the stickies in this part of the forum), but I remember finding that very daunting when I was first picking a good food to use, which is why I provide a more comprehensive list on our website. 

Right now the various foods in our mix are Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul (light and senior versions), Purina One Beyond Chicken/Oatmeal (which is very good quality, with great ingredients, unlike the various other kinds of food Purina makes), Solid Gold Katz-N-Flocken, Natural Balance Green Pea/Duck, and Simply Nourish Turkey/Oatmeal. I also really suggest 4Health; it's one of the main ones our mentor uses and I plan to add it to our mix in the future. Simply Nourish is only available at Petsmart, 4Health is only available from Tractor Supply Co, and the rest are pretty easy to find.


----------



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I had read the list of cat foods but found it kind of hard to just narrow it down to just one considering there was a overwhelming amount on the list haha :lol: . Also was wondering what if Ollie doesnt like the other food? He eats up his food like crazy and I feel like it would be hard to switch him over..

One more question, Is their any little snacks/treats I can feed him? I heard about baby food and certain fruits you can feed them to add to their diets! thanks!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

This link should answer your question about treats:

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=60&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=poison

Usually pets stores will give away samples of food. You may get enough in a sample bag to see if your hedgehog will eat it. Sometimes you have have to offer the new food multiple times before they will try it, however they will usually switch to a higher quality food fairly easily. He might be eating so much because he's not getting enough nutrition from his food. Overeating is a common behaviour for all animals on a low end food.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Another tip about food, kinda unrelated: He's probably pooping a lot more than he would be on a quality food, because he's not absorbing much nutrients from the crap food. The bad stuff is going right through him. I don't know if you have a problem with poopies, but that could be a happy thing about switching


----------



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

Tabi said:


> Another tip about food, kinda unrelated: He's probably pooping a lot more than he would be on a quality food, because he's not absorbing much nutrients from the crap food. The bad stuff is going right through him. I don't know if you have a problem with poopies, but that could be a happy thing about switching


actually yes! he poops A LOT. I will be sure to get him new food ASAP and start slowly switching him over


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

OllieTheHedgie said:


> Tabi said:
> 
> 
> > Another tip about food, kinda unrelated: He's probably pooping a lot more than he would be on a quality food, because he's not absorbing much nutrients from the crap food. The bad stuff is going right through him. I don't know if you have a problem with poopies, but that could be a happy thing about switching
> ...


Oh goody! I'm glad that made you happy haha.


----------

